# Correct date



## Nicoleta (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi to everyone, 
I am a student and I've been set a task. 

I have a question about the abbreviation of the date on a painting 12.77 
( after 12, the dot looks like a small 0 and its written in the middle in height between the 2 and 7 of the date). 
Can someone please tell me what the correct date and year is? 

Kind Regards 

Nik


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

O for October?


----------



## Nicoleta (Oct 5, 2018)

**

I really don't know, maybe. Thank you very much!


----------

